# Haswell Laptops.



## Gtb93 (Jul 20, 2013)

Any idea on Haswell laptops in India?
Release dates, models, expected stuff etc.

P.S You can use this thread for future discussions related to Haswell in India aswell.


----------



## $hadow (Jul 20, 2013)

Gtb93 said:


> Any idea on Haswell laptops in India?
> Release dates, models, expected stuff etc.
> 
> P.S You can use this thread for future discussions related to Haswell in India aswell.



3 sony haswell laptop I saw listed on fk but as of now no news heard from makers.


----------



## omega44-xt (Jul 20, 2013)

It should have been released or atleast announced by now....... But we are unlucky


----------



## cool_techboy (Jul 20, 2013)

macbook air 2013 haswell laptop is also available, in case you willing to shell out inr 75000 min. for 13 inch


----------



## $hadow (Jul 20, 2013)

anupam_pb said:


> It should have been released or atleast announced by now....... But we are unlucky



Yeah at least we could have seen those launched at computex 2013. The acer ones on the least side.


----------



## sam_738844 (Jul 22, 2013)

$hadow said:


> 3 sony haswell laptop I saw listed on fk but as of now no news heard from makers.



seemed overpriced.


----------



## $hadow (Jul 22, 2013)

sam_738844 said:


> seemed overpriced.



They will be in the initial months


----------



## Hrishi (Jul 22, 2013)

Haswell laptops will be priced quite higher than IVBs.Specially because of superior battery life.
In addition to that the dedicated GPU models will have probably Nvidia 7xxm series dGPU.

A entry level Quad-Core Haswell will definitely come no less than 60k.


----------



## $hadow (Jul 22, 2013)

Rishi. said:


> Haswell laptops will be priced quite higher than IVBs.Specially because of superior battery life.
> In addition to that the dedicated GPU models will have probably Nvidia 7xxm series dGPU.
> 
> A entry level Quad-Core Haswell will definitely come no less than 60k.



If it is quad core it will not worry many. Coz all they want is a quad core



Rishi. said:


> Haswell laptops will be priced quite higher than IVBs.Specially because of superior battery life.
> In addition to that the dedicated GPU models will have probably Nvidia 7xxm series dGPU.
> 
> A entry level Quad-Core Haswell will definitely come no less than 60k.



If it is quad core it will not worry many. Coz all they want is a quad core


----------



## sam_738844 (Jul 22, 2013)

more mainstream i5 haswell expectations rising from customers to intel , i5s did an excellent job in both sandy and ivy bridge laptops in 40-70K laptop models.


----------



## shubham6300 (Jul 25, 2013)

fk have listed one more Haswell i7 laptop in coming soon:- HP Envy TouchSmart 15-J001TX Laptop

I think it have everything for a best high end laptop i.e latest processor, fhd touchscreen, nvidia 740M....

Cant wait for its release, I will sell my hp 7010tx


----------



## rider (Jul 26, 2013)

HP Envy TouchSmart 15-J001TX  price would be above 75k, I guess.


----------



## anirudhasarawgi (Jul 27, 2013)

rider said:


> HP Envy TouchSmart 15-J001TX  price would be above 75k, I guess.



actually 80k as per flipkart


----------



## rohitshubham (Jul 27, 2013)

i think the haswell laptops will not be released before diwali in the 45-50k segment.. they will be overpriced till then


----------



## anirudhasarawgi (Jul 27, 2013)

we have to wait 3 months..


----------



## maverick786us (Jul 28, 2013)

rider said:


> HP Envy TouchSmart 15-J001TX  price would be above 75k, I guess.



When will HP Envy TouchSmart 15-J001TX come to indian market? I am in desperate need for this laptop because of 
1) 1080P screen
2) Quad Core Haswell
3) NVidia 740M
4) and above all the beautiful looks.

Indian HP dealers never cared about 1080P laptops will they ever bring this laptop into indian market or just like any other time will they ignore it? For last Flipkart is teasing with out of stock notice.


----------



## sam_738844 (Jul 29, 2013)

maverick786us said:


> When will HP Envy TouchSmart 15-J001TX come to indian market? I am in desperate need for this laptop because of
> 1) 1080P screen
> 2) Quad Core Haswell
> 3) NVidia 740M
> ...





It is still better to go with GT650M and 3rd gen ivy(cheaper) than 4th gen and GT740  with higher price tag, in cases the GT740 is marginally slower than the GT650M and only GT750M will now replace it, GT750M will settle down in mainstream after at least 3-4 months and pray the dollar rates to let us breathe. Not a good advice to pry on GT740 now...


----------



## maverick786us (Jul 29, 2013)

sam_738844 said:


> It is still better to go with GT650M and 3rd gen ivy(cheaper) than 4th gen and GT740  with higher price tag, in cases the GT740 is marginally slower than the GT650M and only GT750M will now replace it, GT750M will settle down in mainstream after at least 3-4 months and pray the dollar rates to let us breathe. Not a good advice to pry on GT740 now...



If I can get this config with HP Envy 15 touchsmart with 1080P resolution. I am ready to go for it. But UNFORTUNATELY HP indian website doesn't allow you to customize laptops. Thats so bad


----------



## shubham6300 (Jul 30, 2013)

maverick786us said:


> If I can get this config with HP Envy 15 touchsmart with 1080P resolution. I am ready to go for it. But UNFORTUNATELY HP indian website doesn't allow you to customize laptops. Thats so bad



I think you should lokk for asus then:- Asus G750JX-CV069P Laptop (4th Gen Ci7/ 24GB/ 1.5TB/ Win8 Pro/ 3GB Graph) - Asus: Flipkart.com


----------



## rider (Jul 31, 2013)

24 GB RAM?


----------



## H2O (Jul 31, 2013)

rider said:


> 24 GB RAM?



Exactly. That is insane. I am assuming the price would be around 1.5 - 2 Lakhs.


----------



## maverick786us (Jul 31, 2013)

I don't like ASUS J Series laptops because of their UGLY looks. As far as RAM and SSD is concerned, I can anytime replace it by my own. The reason I love HP Envy series laptop is because, these laptops are powerful and beautiful.


----------



## rohitshubham (Jul 31, 2013)

shubham6300 said:


> I think you should lokk for asus then:- Asus G750JX-CV069P Laptop (4th Gen Ci7/ 24GB/ 1.5TB/ Win8 Pro/ 3GB Graph) - Asus: Flipkart.com


Holy mother of God .... is this thing for real and that too in indian market??
price will be be above 1.2 lakhs...


----------



## $hadow (Jul 31, 2013)

rohitshubham said:


> Holy mother of God .... is this thing for real and that too in indian market??
> price will be be above 1.2 lakhs...



Asus laptops with such specs are always prices above 1 lac and this is what some times hold Indian buyer from buying these products form Indian dealers and import from US. Lets hope for a  good price I am in for this lappy for anything about 90k which looks quiet impossible.


----------



## rohitshubham (Jul 31, 2013)

$hadow said:


> Asus laptops with such specs are always prices above 1 lac and this is what some times hold Indian buyer from buying these products form Indian dealers and import from US. Lets hope for a  good price I am in for this lappy for anything about 90k which looks quiet impossible.


90 k  i will gift you this thing if it comes in 90k


----------



## $hadow (Jul 31, 2013)

rohitshubham said:


> 90 k  i will gift you this thing if it comes in 90k



Oh!!!!!
looks like I need to bribe Asus for pricing it below 90k hahaha.


----------

